
The first photos of Tesla’s electric SUV the Model X - sahillavingia
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/the-first-photos-of-teslas-electric-suv-the-model-x/
======
creativeone
For anyone doubting that Tesla can hit the mass market because they arent
making competitors to the Camry or Civic: they have just made a wonderful
looking competitor to BMW's X-line, Lexus' RX, and etc. Way to go.

